# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  перенес базу из 7,7 ТиС в 8,3 УТ, не вижу цен

## maxpayn

В 1с я полнейший ноль, перенес базу из 7,7 ТиС в 8,3 УТ, больше ничего не настраивал,  не вижу цен. Создаю накладную товар добавляется, но без цены. Подскажите пожалуйста что надо проверить/дополнить?

----------


## Fltr

> В 1с я полнейший ноль, перенес базу из 7,7 ТиС в 8,3 УТ, больше ничего не настраивал,  не вижу цен. Создаю накладную товар добавляется, но без цены. Подскажите пожалуйста что надо проверить/дополнить?


Проверьте наличие заполненного и проведенного документа "Установка цен номенклатуры"

----------


## maxpayn

> Проверьте наличие заполненного и проведенного документа "Установка цен номенклатуры"


Спасибо. Документы были, но не проведенные. Провел Закупочные и Наценка 25% но ничего не изменилось.

----------


## Fltr

> Спасибо. Документы были, но не проведенные. Провел Закупочные и Наценка 25% но ничего не изменилось.


А в прайс-листе цены появились?

----------


## maxpayn

> А в прайс-листе цены появились?


Сформировал с закупочными ценами и цены в прайсе появились.

----------


## Fltr

> Сформировал с закупочными ценами и цены в прайсе появились.


А в накладной какой тип цен назначаете?

----------


## maxpayn

> А в накладной какой тип цен назначаете?


Огромное спасибо, нашел, назначил, всё отображается.

----------


## maxpayn

Забрал хозяин комп с базой. Говорит что за все года накладные не проведены и при печати пишет недостаточно прав.  Это нормально? Нет ли возможности быстро провести все накладные?

----------


## Fltr

> Забрал хозяин комп с базой. Говорит что за все года накладные не проведены и при печати пишет недостаточно прав.  Это нормально? Нет ли возможности быстро провести все накладные?


главное меню - все функции - обработки - групповое изменение реквизитов - дополнительные параметры - специальные возможности - показывать служебные реквизиты - включить реквизит "проведен"

----------

